
Looking for remote software engineering roles (part-time/full-time) - imandhan
I&#x27;m looking for remote software development roles - part-time, full-time or contract. I&#x27;ve been accepted to a program called Remote Year that enables a group of 75 digital nomads to live in 12 countries- 1 month at a time, while working remotely but my current role won&#x27;t allow me to pursue the program. I graduated with a Bachelors in Computer Engineering last May and have a year of industry experience working in open source projects remotely.
======
gus_massa
I'm not sure if this count as a job post, but in case it's killed ... please
see the FAQ regarding job posts:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

For the latest post, see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)

Next edition is on Thursday. Look for the correct thread and remember to post
there.

